# Band Storage



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Have a quick question, I just ordered some Thera band gold & am wanting to how you guys store it. I read that some keep it in a dark cool place, such as a closet & others in dark plastic bags, which is the best way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I put my extra latex in a large Ziploc bag and store it at the back of my fridge, in the fruit/vegetable drawer.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

The cold won't damage the integrity of the band?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Albinogek said:


> The cold won't damage the integrity of the band?


Nope, apparently the cool helps preserve the rubber. Heat and sunlight degrade rubber. Freezing might harm the rubber but I'm not sure.

A few days ago I cut some 2040 that were in the fridge for a year. They shoot great.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

So just a regular ziplock bag, & place it in the fruit/veg compartment, correct?


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I store it in a ziploc bag with some talcum powder in the bag. This keeps it dry and prevents any stickiness.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Baby powder, or is there something different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Use a silica gel pack if you have any around from a pill/vitamin bottle?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I just got resealable light proof air tight bags. The kind that you fill and seal the bottom on. The top is sealed and has a ziplock underneath. It is used for prepper food storage and stuff like that. I thought they would be good for my natural latex. So far I love them. Got a cheap bag sealer and ordered the bags off amazon. Hope this helps .


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Sure does! Thanks to all of you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think this subject came up not long ago. One suggestion I liked was using the Mylar bag that Splenda and other artificial sweeteners come in. Air tight, light proof, UV proof and the powder is a good thing to do.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Appreciate it, flipgun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

